# Urgent: frog cut DEEP



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You didn't say if your horse was lame or not. If not lame I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not sure. It's so muddy and dark that I can't even trot her and see what's going on. She seems to walk OK.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I would just try to get it as clean as you can and try to keep her in a dry area, if possible. And get a hold of your farrier tomorrow.


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

can you slip the foot in a baby diaper and wrap tape a round it to keep on till your farrier gets there?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Frogs are not real delicate. What probably happened is that the frog got ragged and tore off. If there is no blood and she is not noticably lame then don't do anything. If she had damaged the bottom of her foot you would PROBABLY be able to tell immediately that she was lame.


----------



## cowgirlnadia (Jan 26, 2010)

keep the area clean and dry...call your vet in the AM.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

It sounds like it may have come off on it's own...but, definitely get your farrier's opinion, on what to do, if anything, to help it come back properly.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you very much, folks! It didn't bleed from what I could see. I gonna call my farrier now to see if he can stop by during a day. Unfortunately with all this rain the only dry place to keep her is stall, but it can't go for too long (she needs to move).


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You were really going to call our farrier at 7am? Please wait until at least 8am.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You were really going to call our farrier at 7am? Please wait until at least 8am.


Yes, I did. In fact I did call at 6:55 am. :lol: As a matter of fact all my appointments with my farrier are at 7 am.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyway, my farrier came out within an hour after I called him to look at her (God bless him for understanding! I know from own experience not all farriers and vets are like that). It's indeed very bad cut and very close to the sensitive tissues on back of the hoof. That was my feeling when I cleaned it yesterday and that's why I was so concerned about it. 

So he cut off all those hanging pieces and bandaged it again with the tape. He also suggested to put a boot on when she's out in field. And keep bandaging and/or boot for about a week till she'll grow some tissues back. 

Did anyone keep boot on before for the whole day? Any recommendations which would be the best?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Yes, I did. In fact I did call at 6:55 am. :lol: As a matter of fact all my appointments with my farrier are at 7 am.


Having an appointment at 7am is different than calling someone at 7am. At least in my world. Unless I have an appointment that day at that time I like to assume that people are not open for calls on a business day before 8am.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Having an appointment at 7am is different than calling someone at 7am. At least in my world. Unless I have an appointment that day at that time I like to assume that people are not open for calls on a business day before 8am.


It really depends on what you are doing/job type. Both my vets are 24/7. I had vet calling me back as late as 10 pm (not in this particular case). I rather call earlier so he could plan his day with all this driving he does so it would be convenient for him.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

If it were my horse in bad shape whether it be his hooves (farrier) or internal (vet) I would call anytime I wanted. Shoot, If I got up at 3am and thought about my horse, I'd call the farrier/vet right then and there lol. Nothing wrong with that, and it's not against the law right? If they're not there than they're not there, if they say you shouldn't call this early, than you say, well I'm going to find a different care-taker.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Having an appointment at 7am is different than calling someone at 7am. At least in my world. Unless I have an appointment that day at that time I like to assume that people are not open for calls on a business day before 8am.


I honestly can't remember ever sleeping in until 8.. People that are use to getting up early have internal clocks and they get up at the same time day after day.
My daughter on the other hand gets up at the crack of noon.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

PechosGoldenChance said:


> If it were my horse in bad shape whether it be his hooves (farrier) or internal (vet) I would call anytime I wanted. Shoot, If I got up at 3am and thought about my horse, I'd call the farrier/vet right then and there lol. Nothing wrong with that, and it's not against the law right? If they're not there than they're not there, if they say you shouldn't call this early, than you say, well I'm going to find a different care-taker.


That's not right. Calling at 3 am and expecting a farrier to get out of bed and come look at your horse is rediculous.. Either call the evening before or wait until morning. This is not brain surgury or a life and death cricis.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

PechosGoldenChance said:


> If it were my horse in bad shape whether it be his hooves (farrier) or internal (vet) I would call anytime I wanted. Shoot, If I got up at 3am and thought about my horse, I'd call the farrier/vet right then and there lol. Nothing wrong with that, and it's not against the law right? If they're not there than they're not there, if they say you shouldn't call this early, than you say, well I'm going to find a different care-taker.


A vet emergency is very different from a farrier type emergency.

Our office phones roll to an answering service after regular office hours. They have the schedule for who is primary on call, back up and back up back up on call.

No it's not against the law but extremely rude. Anyone that calls me prior to 8 a.m. or after 9 p.m. had best have a darn good reason. Yes, I am up by 5 for chores and have received texts prior to 8 and after 9 but texts are not as intrusive.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> That's not right. Calling at 3 am and expecting a farrier to get out of bed and come look at your horse is rediculous.. Either call the evening before or wait until morning. This is not brain surgury or a life and death cricis.


While I agree with that regarding the hoofs (because it can wait for some time with proper care) I see no problem to call the vet in mid of the night in case of bad colics or something else needing immediate attention (say, poisoning). My neighbor did it once because it's better to get an unhappy vet then dead or permanently sick horse, I did call once pretty late in eve because my horse was getting worse and worse and couldn't move after the shots - she had horrible allergic reaction.

I'm not a panicking drama queen, and I hate bothering professionals with something, but if I call it usually means it IS bad.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> While I agree with that regarding the hoofs (because it can wait for some time with proper care) I see no problem to call the vet in mid of the night in case of bad colics or something else needing immediate attention (say, poisoning). My neighbor did it once because it's better to get an unhappy vet then dead or permanently sick horse, I did call once pretty late in eve because my horse was getting worse and worse and couldn't move after the shots - she had horrible allergic reaction.
> 
> I'm not a panicking drama queen, and I hate bothering professionals with something, but if I call it usually means it IS bad.


I certainly agree with calling the vet. That is life and death but calling a farrier in the middle of the night to come take a look at a horse is another thing entirely. I am not critizing you or how you handled it and calling at 7 am is no problem. You didn't decide at 3 am to give him a call.
You assessed the problem , stalled the horse and waited for the morning.
No problem.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> I certainly agree with calling the vet. That is life and death but calling a farrier in the middle of the night to come take a look at a horse is another thing entirely. I am not critizing you on how you handled it and calling at 7 am is no problem. *You didn't decide at 3 am to give him a call.*
> You assessed the problem , stalled the horse and waited for the morning.
> No problem.


Oh, no. That would be ridiculous.  I tried to reach him before 9 pm night before but he probably was busy. 

Not trying to defend myself, but he's the type of person better to call at 7 and let him schedule his day with my problem in mind rather then interrupt his work somewhere at 8. He came at 7:50, spent 10 mins to deal with the problem, gave the directions, and happily left to the next customer. Lol!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have no problem calling the vet at 3am if I have an emergency in the barn when I get out there to do morning chores (and yes, I get up very early). Bu the vet is set up with an emergency service just for that.

I would never ever call my farrier at that hour. I actually prefer to wait until 9am to call most places. 

It is just rude to call someone (not set up with an emergency after hours answering service) at 7am.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You were really going to call our farrier at 7am? Please wait until at least 8am.


 
If I called a farrier at 7 am and he wasn't already up and going I would find another farrier. Even my kids are up before 7.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If I called a farrier at 7 am and he wasn't already up and going I would find another farrier. Even my kids are up before 7.


I know my farrier does evening and weekend calls. Do I know what time he starts in the morning? No, not really. I do late afternoon appointments. But I would assume that since he takes evening appointments for his clients that have full time jobs that he does not start at 7am.

And who cares what time someone gets up. There are generally accepted standards for when to call people.

I get up before 4am every day. I most certainly do not think everyone else has to get up at that time just because I do and I for sure do not look down my nose (like you seem to) at people who do not do the same.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my god i cant believe we are having a debate over calling people!! ridiculous. Kitten val i think you handled it perfectly, i would have done the same thing.


----------

